# Perko Switch help



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

I installed a perko for dual batteries on my boat. When I got everything hooked up I switched to battery #1 everthing worked fine, went to battery #2 and got some juice but not enough to make anything with any draw work, the gps, graph just flashed, bilge worked, radios worked but engines wouldnt kick over. I switched the #1 and #2 cables from the switch to opposite batteries and then #2 worked fine and #1 did the same as #2 did previously. I talked to some buddies and they suggested there was a bad ground. I checked all the negative connections as well as the jumper between the 2 batteries and still the same problem.

Anyone have any ideas of whats wrong???????

Thanks in advance


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

if this is how you hooked it up,may be the switch is not closing all the way I have seen them hang up from lack of grease

http://gator49.hostgator.com/~zeromyst/ecatalog/images/Fig 8501-8504 Inst (8500INS1).pdf


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

In both cases, was the switch in the same position for the one that worked? Same position for the one not working? If so, the switch is probably not working.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

when I swapped cables from batteries the opposite one on the switch worked, first off #1 position worked, #2 didnt, when I swapped cables/batteries #2 position on switch worked and #1 didnt. I am getting some power to run low pulling things but not enough to start motor so I am getting some power but not enough. Both batteries are BRAND new. I have it all run per diagram but something just isnt jiving. Im going out to mess with it now, will check back


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Position #1 switch works with battery A, position #2 switch does not work with battery B...... You switch the cables around.... Position #1 switch does not work with battery B, position #2 switch works with battery A. Battery B is the problem I would guess? Disconnect the B battery, position #1 switch connected to battery A. All is well? Move cable from battery A to battery B, without changing the switch. What happens?


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks fellas, I took for granted having 2 brand new batteries, neither would be the problem. The reading on #2 was 9.75V so I put a new one in and that solved the issue. 

Thanks again guys! Fishinguy, you were right on, thanks


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Glad you figured it out. Your not the first one to buy a bad battery.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

yea I bought a brand new one with a dead cell,,,,,


----------

